# jetting for 686 grizzly



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just bought a 686 2007 Yamaha grizzly, fully modded out, my problem is that it has no low end power. I can be at a dead stop in my driveway (loose dirt) put it in low and floor it and it wont even spin the tires. It will just ease off. Its got a brand new wet clutch and a outlaw clutch kit from highlifter


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

have you tried a shim on your primary??


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

So it just falls on its face when you gas on it? How does it run at like say....WOT, half throttle and so on?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

:saevilw:


grizzlywaggon said:


> have you tried a shim on your primary??


Def. would try a shim.. I had to do one on my Grizzly.


----------

